

Rohinni produces the 'world's thinnest' LED lights using 3D printing - jnaveen
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20141201-rohinni-produces-the-world-thinnest-led-lights-3d-printing.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=rohinni#!/story/forever/0/rohinni](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=rohinni#!/story/forever/0/rohinni)

